# Kindle Fire "Core Apps" - How to remove?



## jd78

When I say "Core Apps" I am referring to the apps that came pre-loaded on the Fire (i.e. Audible, IMDB, Pulse, Amazon Shop, etc.). It was pretty easy to figure out how to remove apps when I decided one weather app over another. However, when I installed QuickOffice Pro (Yesterday's Free App), I decided to remove the pre-installed version (non-Pro) that came with the Fire, but discovered it did not have the option to remove. I began checking the other pre-loaded apps and found they also did not have the option. 

It appears to be this way by design, or it's possible I am just missing something. If someone figures it out, I would be glad to know. 

Other than that the rest of the Fire is fricking fantastic. My only other "issues" are really non-Amazon/Fire related (i.e. Facebook and Twitter "apps" being just mobile browser versions)


----------



## Elk

Amazon may have locked the boot loader so that you are unable to delete them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I wanted to do the same thing. . . .I guess all you can do is not open the one you don't want and maybe put the one you will use in favorites.

I did notice that when I go to apps that it's pretty obvious which is which and when sorting 'by recent' the ones you use more will show nearer the top.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

I suspect you will probably have to root the Fire to get rid of the core apps. This is a fairly common occurrence on many Android devices - you can uninstall any apps you personally install, but you're stuck with whatever the manufacturer included with the device, unless you root it.


----------

